# A good example of abstract thought?



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Abstract thought? Maybe stressed Fi. It didn't seem that far off from what I experience a lot of the times when I'm trying to fall asleep or, like Loralie, write. Except this is a bit more positive.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Abstract thought represents real life, however, only in its bare forms.

For example, consider a painting with many flower like shapes, that are very hazy spirally and not real like.

Truth they are not realistic, or representational, however, they are abstractly flowers.

Non-objective art- non-representational art, is basically just following your whim and throwing paint on the canvas.

Yes it represents you, but they call it non representational because it is the "freest" from form possible.

The only thing more free of form, would be to paint nothing at all.

But then, we keep on living, and we can not escape, thus is the question of existentialism.

Sorry for rant.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't call it abstract thought... more like intuitive leaps. Not all intuitive thoughts are abstract. :happy:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Abstract thought represents real life, however, only in its bare forms.

For example, consider a painting with many flower like shapes, that are very hazy spirally and not real like.

Truth they are not realistic, or representational, however, they are abstractly flowers.

Non-objective art- non-representational art, is basically just following your whim and throwing paint on the canvas.

Yes it represents you, but they call it non representational because it is the "freest" from form possible.

The only thing more free of form, would be to paint nothing at all.

But then, we keep on living, and we can not escape, thus is the question of existentialism.

Sorry for rant.

Writing whatever comes to mind would be brainstorming, and non representational, for sure, however, would it not have some form sentence structure?

Abstract is the opposite of concrete. In a way, when we discuss hard science, that could be called more concrete, and politics more abstract, but it depends on the presupposition of the theory you are talking about.

For a creationist, evolution would be more abstract, perhaps 

When she says my brain is a jungle etc... that is a metaphor, representational of a jungle, and her brain. It wouldnt be abstract, it would be, shit whats the word, there is some word for "not what is perfectly representational, however, including our ideal."

For example, a man painted a picture of colorado, but with his ideal mountain from his home in europe in the background. It is perfectly representational, however, it is false, and includes his ideal.

When she starts just saying whatever comes up, that is becoming more non representational.

Realistic/concrete/representational------------representational mixed with ideal (forget the word)---------------abstract-------------------nonrepresentational nonobjective

All the idea she is linking together, are pretty concrete things, like hockey pucks, monkeys, underpants.

However, if you put them all together, who knows what the end picture looks like.

Perhaps for abstract, think impressionism painting. Fading dreamy as if you just glanced at it, showing the "form" of our emotion, through more "form of brush strokes and less detail" or think cubism, an attempt to excape from everythign except form, more abstract, although, they can often take shapes, and therefore be representational.

Oh!

The word is naturalistic.

Realistic/concrete/representational------------representational mixed with ideal (Naturalistic!- gives illusion of being real)---------------abstract-------------------nonrepresentational nonobjective

For an idea of partially abstract and partially representational, check out Henry Mattise's Harmony in Red:










See how there is no table line?

More abstract, just start taking away forms, and when it is completely non representational, it will have no forms to make out, just lines, unless perhaps it is a straight line, then perhaps that is a realistic portrait of a straight line, or perhaps if it is a wavy line, a naturalistic line.



Very subjective isn't it?

That lady is just doint brainstorming outloud.


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, this is what can indeed be called "abstract thoughts", cos each of the word the girl was talking about does not link to the next one that she says. It does not flow, or make sense to the person she is speaking to. However, that video is fictional, and her character has been extremely exaggerated. For those personality type P that can exhibit this behaviour do so in a lesser extent. Well, this is my experience in real life anyway. I find that people that speaks in this manner, speaks to more like-minded individuals on certain topics only, where they do not have to directly say very fundamental things that they both the other party should already understand. 

For me, I often can draw parallels to topics together. For example, I was talking to someone today about Risk Management systems, and web analytics. Underlying both areas are a set of fundamental same set of basic principles. i.e. Database with data, and then data mining tools to extract data by queries, and data is interpreted into useful information. Sometimes when I catch myself saying something and the other person looks puzzled, I know that they do not come from the same background, or that they have never encountered such topics before. This is when I stop talking, and continued to be bored... lol. 

Unfortunately, being so abstract can indeed draw attention to the individual, and is marginalised, and even be prejudiced against, cos it is not the same or is seen as the "norm" by you everyday J personality. I think Charlie Sheen is unfortunately one of these individual, who is currently being more ostricised than he should have been. If he was in the UK, he would have been seen as highly intelligent and is sprouting quite sarcastic things. Presentors of tv programmes would not have sat him to embarrass him dearly this way either... which says so much about the industry that he is in. Cos it is rather inhumane.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

She must be an ENFP. That's some Ne-Fi if I ever saw it.

But it's not abstract thought. She's brainstorming very concrete things. There are intuitive leaps, but only between concrete concepts, like "The White House" and "Monkey Pants".


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

IMO, abstract thinking is trying to work out the systematics out of something which we cannot percieve with the five senses in front of us. It's about inner conceptualization.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

how about simulating ideas (if it was implemented) by using only thoughts, so it's very subjective to whether it would work or not (but knowing that it will).


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Some Googling led me to this:



> Abstract language refers to things that are intangilble,
> understood by the mind, not through the senses, some of which are: truth, God, beauty, friendship, learning, poetry, war, love.
> Example:
> God is love.
> ...


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

ABSt RAct Thoug*Ht sOmenone ToldD mE to dRaW LifE I DrEW RaNdOm SciRBBLEs.*


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

<*-------**Abstract *thought


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

That's not abstract at all; just random meaningless gibberish.

Abstract thoughts have to be at a conceptual level much higher than particular things. Thoughts that are detached from ordinary detail. Thoughts about ideas and how they connect with other ideas. 

Like for instance, thoughts about "family" and how it relates to "community", "love", "belonging" .. etc. This I would call an abstract thought.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

hasenj said:


> That's not abstract at all; just random meaningless gibberish.
> 
> Abstract thoughts have to be at a conceptual level much higher than particular things. Thoughts that are detached from ordinary detail. Thoughts about ideas and how they connect with other ideas.
> 
> Like for instance, thoughts about "family" and how it relates to "community", "love", "belonging" .. etc. This I would call an abstract thought.


Well in her mind they are connected and related. 

Doesn't everyone think that way at the most of time? :s That is why I don't get the definition of it.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Even if they connect, I don't know that I would call it abstract. To me, it's jibberish, unless I can sort of... create an illuminating thought from the chaos and jibberish. Stepping outside of mere connections.


----------



## Veeg (Jan 24, 2011)

Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's not abstract thought.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

Just because you don't understand it doesn't mean it's profound.


----------



## Helene Of Troy (May 10, 2011)

Concepts are abstract. I liked her line of thought, it seemed fresh and unreserved.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

If this is a discussion about the definition of "abstract", then I'd say anything that lacks a direct referent is abstract, while everything that has a referent is concrete.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Your purpose is abstract.


----------

